# My PS1 and a Snapple can



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Did 13 shots at the can-hit 12 times,, couldn' do nothin wrong, just kept a hittin, got done paced it off, 25 yards, WOW, I done good, was usin 5/16 steel, kinda light for the ultra bands, but shoot fine,, thanks Perry, a very comfy shooter


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow! you sure put a hurtin on that can Lloyd! Flatband


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Hehehe!!!! That's what I like to see and hear!!! I like the pics..... All the best Bugar


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

*Semper Fi*


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey Perry- I didn' say nothin bout the serial numbers on my 2 PS1's, but my Maple one is 
064, and my new Signature is #164=How cool is that ???
SO COOLCOOLCOOL.
The comfort factor in the hand is great, of all my cattys the A+/PS1's and my Dankungs sorta fall into the hand and fit perfect, even better than the ones I made for myself and fitted for my grip when I made them, guess that's just the way it was ment to be, all of my cattys are fun fun fun, thanks again Big Guy, great to deal with you==
== BUGAR HAS SPOKE==











A+ Slingshots said:


> Hehehe!!!! That's what I like to see and hear!!! I like the pics..... All the best Bugar


----------



## Tom Krein (Oct 24, 2010)

Now I can hardly wait for my PS1 to get here....









Nice shooting!

Tom


----------



## luresalive (Aug 7, 2010)

That's some shooting, I fail miserably after about 10 yds so I always keep to that sort of distance.For me there's no point trying to hit a target 25 yds away maybe once out of 10 times and getting frustrated doing it, but if you can keep up that sort of accuracy at that range I applaud you for it!


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Tom Krein said:


> Now I can hardly wait for my PS1 to get here....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 im gettin excited now, can't wait!!


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Great Shooting, I think the can is dead now.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

all of this talk about perry's slingshots! im officialy saving for one


----------



## luca (Nov 1, 2010)

nice catty and good shooting too!


----------

